# Overclocking E4400



## Pahomije (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish to overclock E4400 as I've heard that it's got very good OC capabilities.
Currently using Asus P5N73-AM MB; from what I've read all around, this MB can be OC-d, but I'd need a new graphic card.
Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance -- your assistance will be very appreciated!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

we need your whole specifications including make model and wattage of power supply and the cooler you have and the ram you have.


----------



## Pahomije (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for your quick reply.
AIDA64 report is attached -- hope it helps.


----------



## Pahomije (Feb 8, 2012)

Also, would it be beneficial to buy a new MB which supports DDR3, and if so, which one would be the best?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no it would not beneficial to buy a mobo which supports ddr 3. there would be no pint in this unless you plan on buying a better CPU

you still need to tell us your specs before we can help you overclock. please write them some of us do not open attachments for security reasons.


----------



## Pahomije (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure, here is the summary -- upgrading my RAM to 4GB in a few days:


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Computer Type ACPI x64-based PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate
OS Service Pack Service Pack 1
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421 (IE 9.0)
DirectX DirectX 11.0
Computer Name -----
User Name -----
Logon Domain -----
Date / Time 2012-02-10 / 17:50

Motherboard:
CPU Type DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E4400, 2000 MHz (10 x 200)
Motherboard Name Asus P5N73-AM (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset nVIDIA nForce 7050-610i
System Memory 1920 MB (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Transcend JM800QLJ-1G 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM2: Transcend JM800QLJ-1G 1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type Award (06/11/08)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i (128 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 7050
Monitor LG L1918S [19" LCD] (1707109627)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter VIA VT1708B CE @ nVIDIA MCP73 - High Definition Audio Controller

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD6401AALS-00E3A0 ATA Device (640 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA-II)
Optical Drive PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-112D ATA Device (DVD+R9:10x, DVD-R9:10x, DVD+RW:18x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:40x/32x/40x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 99998 MB (70391 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 498.5 GB (97.1 GB free)
Total Size 596.2 GB (165.9 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Primary IP Address 192.168.1.100
Primary MAC Address 00-23-54-BD-4B-8A
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller (192.168.1.100)

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer HP LaserJet 1018
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer novaPDF
USB1 Controller nVIDIA MCP73 - OHCI USB 1.1 Controller
USB2 Controller nVIDIA MCP73 - EHCI USB 2.0 Controller
USB Device DeathAdder Black Edition Mouse
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device  USB Input Device
USB Device USB Input Device

DMI:
DMI BIOS Vendor Phoenix Technologies, LTD
DMI BIOS Version ASUS P5N73-AM ACPI BIOS Revision 0201
DMI System Manufacturer System manufacturer
DMI System Product System Product Name
DMI System Version System Version
DMI System Serial Number System Serial Number
DMI System UUID 20815214-189CDD11-A8140023-54BD4B8A
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC.
DMI Motherboard Product P5N73-AM
DMI Motherboard Version 2.XX
DMI Motherboard Serial Number MT708AK01406339
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Chassis Manufacture
DMI Chassis Version Chassis Version
DMI Chassis Serial Number EVAL
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 123456789000
DMI Chassis Type Desktop Case


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that does not tell us your specs what we need is

what is your motherboard
what make is your ram
what make is the power supply
what make is the cooler

etc etc


----------

